

Teenager Arrested In England For Criticizing Olympic Athlete On Twitter - neya
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/31/teenager-arrested-tweets-tom-daley

======
ColinWright
The title here is no reflection on what subsequently happened. This was no
mere "criticism." After the initial tasteless and insensitive tweet there came
an outpouring of vile, abusing, threatening, and downright nasty material.

This has been submitted here a couple of times[1][2], but the mainstream press
haven't included anything but the most mild of the tweets. Copies exist
elsewhere of some truly disgusting sentiments.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316070>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316294>

I have more references if you want.

 _Edited for grammar and spelling._

~~~
yread
Here is a complete conversation for those who enjoy some Twitterdrama

<http://imgur.com/a/aHDr0>

~~~
misnome
Thanks a lot for this; after reading the BBC coverage, it sounded like a
complete overreaction. Regardless of whether or not this action was justified,
the extended tweet lists certainly put it a little more into perspective.

------
Veus
The wording in this title has been changed to imply that it was an over-
reaction. If you look at the actual title and what was said it wasn't
'criticising Olympic Athlete'

------
evertonfuller
It was not just for the Twitter posts, but also his racist and homophobic
YouTube videos.

------
toomuchcoffee
Clickbait.

~~~
ColinWright
That's obviously a criticism, but it's currently a big story here in the UK.
There's been a lot of vile twitter traffic around this, and someone has been
arrested because of it.

This actually tracks into all sorts of privacy issues, and legal issues, and
questions of what you can and can't say in media such as twitter (and
facebook, etc.)

Do the racist, homophobic rantings of an individual enjoy the protection of
"free speech"? When do taunts turn into outright bullying?

These issues have been around for ages, but with Twitter there is the
"opportunity" for the pitchfork-toting mobs to get out after people. Where
does the right of the individual to speak his/her mind end and the protection
of those against whom vitriol is directed begin?

~~~
toomuchcoffee
Oh it's an interesting story, but (like you were saying) the title was a bit
misleading. That's all.

